
Andorid version of Total Commander available for testing - markokocic
http://ghisler.com/android.htm
======
thristian
In case anybody's wondering why this particular tool is news worthy, Total
Commander is one of the few remaining orthodox file managers¹, a sub-genre
whose origins date back to the original Norton Commander for DOS, decades ago.

I stopped using orthodox file managers when I switched to Linux and discovered
the pleasures of a half-decent command-line shell. I knew people had made more
such tools for Win16 and later Win32, but it's staggering to think that the
orthodox file manager has (at least vaguely) survived into the smartphone era.

¹:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthodox_file_manager#Orthodox_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthodox_file_manager#Orthodox_file_managers)

~~~
markokocic
I thought it was worth submitting since I'm one of those people that can't use
Windows at all if Total Commander is not installed.

I tried to find decent[1] file manager on Android, but didn't like anyone. TC
works great here too, although it is more like "mainstream" than "orthodox"
file managers in Android context.

[1] - By decent I mean the one I like. I tried different flavours of file
managers, but noone stuck.

------
mstevens
Spelling mistake in "Android" in the link title.

